# Tomb Raider spätzünder



## Eftilon (14. August 2011)

*Tomb Raider spätzünder*

Hallo Forum,

ich kenne schon Lara Croft seit dem ich PC spiele spiele, also meinen ersten PC habe ich 1996 gekauft und hab mit Civilisation angefangen. "So einen mainstream wie Tomb Raider wollte ich mir niemals antun" es war einfach ein zu grosser hype. Habe die spiele immer belächelt und nie angegangen. Nun, neulich war in der Computerbild spiele Tomb Raider Underworld dabei und ich habe es mir halt gekauft um es mal einfach mal zu probieren.

ICH BIN BEGEISTERT, echt genial und es macht echt spass Nicht nur das Lara sehr hüshc ist sondern auch die story und alles drum herum. Ich habe am nächsten tag Underworld gestoppt und mir ein bundle vom Legend und Anniversary gekauft um zumindest die letzte trilogie anzugehen. Hab mit Legend neu angefangen. Echt toll, was denkt ihr drüber, das neue wird auf jeden fall gekauft.

lg

eftilon


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

*AW: Tomb Raider spätzünder*

 kenne das gute alte tomb raider seit teil eins ......am meisten gespielt habe ich "damals" jedoch tomb raider II....ich mochte den venedig lvl....

was mich bei den games aufregt sind die vielen kletter einlagen der marke "wie frustriere ich den spieler am besten" (wenn z.B. eine riesen kugel hinter dir her fetzt und du nicht genau weiß wie du dem überrollt werden entgehen kannst 

auch hätte ich mir mehr kampf gewünscht oft 

aber alles in allem ist das trotzdem immer noch eine der besten lange laufenden PC-Spiele-Serien 

mfg LAX
ps: mainstream heißt nicht immer gleich das etwas schlecht ist, sicher nicht alles was mainstream ist ist toll (koma-saufen ist auch mainstrem und es ist *******, würde nie mein geld für sowas ausgeben, vor allem da betrunken sein niemals schön ist (verstehe nicht warum das glorifiziert wird, schlimmer als manche alten leute die über die DDR reden oder sogar noch über Adolf....))....

ABER: man kann aus dem mainstream das raus-fischen (ist ja wie der name schon sagt, nen FLUSS  ^^) was einem taugt, beim rest muss man net mit machen


----------



## Eftilon (14. August 2011)

*AW: Tomb Raider spätzünder*

Ja stimmt, mainstream heisst ja nicht lange shclecht, aber so hab ich halt gedacht in jungen jahren . Aber jetzt machen die spiele ja immer noch spass .

lg

eftilon


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

*AW: Tomb Raider spätzünder*

siehst du 

ach ja, zwischenfrage:

wo hast du dein Avatar her? (find das bild nämlich echt schön)

und wen stellt es dar vor allem?

mfg LAX


----------



## Eftilon (14. August 2011)

*AW: Tomb Raider spätzünder*

Das ist die junge Lara Croft vom nächsten teil. Es gibt avatar bilder auf der offiziellen seite zum runterladen 


eftilon


----------



## DarthLAX (15. August 2011)

*AW: Tomb Raider spätzünder*

aha 

müsste mir wohl echt Tomb Raider wieder holen (hab meine teile (alle!) im laufe der jahre verliehen und nicht wieder gesehen....einen oder so hab ich noch aktuell 

mfg LAX
ps: danke  genau des wollte ich wissen


----------

